# 1944 Fleet Air Arm Watch



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi, I have been very fortunate to have received a couple of items fro my fathers best man.

His 1943 sunglasses and a watch. He said that they got rid of the omega watched as they didn't survive the regular brine soakings!!

I would be grateful for two pieces of advice.

Firstly what is the manufacturer?

Secondly what watch strap should I use??

If sounds lovely and the stop watch works.

Many thanks in advance.

Posted fro my iPhone so I will upload photos when possible.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sounds interesting but we will need pictures


----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)

Hopefully these will come through


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice, why dont you get in contact with the fleet air arm mueseum in yeovil and ask what sort of strap it was originally issued with  i used to go there regularly when i was based there and the old boys there were always very helpful with any questions we had


----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)

I heard from the original owner. He said it was a brown leather one.

Have ordered a NATO style leather strap.

It's such a nice and precious item to me I would be interested in recommendations for a good quality strap


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i think something like this would look very good on it :thumbup:


----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)

Ooooh, nice, where from, Chris, thank you for the pic


----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)

Unfortunately the pins are fixed on the watch.

I'll fit one off ebay - the standard NATO type and post pics.

I just want to WEAR it! Can't wait!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

undo the leather and reglue and stitch it on :thumbup:

the bay for a fiver------271276363370

for a fiver you can experiment a little :thumbup:


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

That really is a lovely single-button chrono. No makers name on the dial but I suspect that it's possibly a Lemania movement inside it and it's certainly very collectable. Roy has a selection of open ended leather straps and one of them should make for a very secure strap, they are here... http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=3_13&product_id=131 There are other suppliers around if you don't like those, so well worth a look around to get something that will do the job properly.


----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)

Thank you for the appreciation and advice.

It looked close to the pictures I saw of lemania watches.

I'll check out the link.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

+1 on Roy's selection of open-ended straps.

BTW, does anybody know who assembled these watches for the Fleet Air Arm? Is it the sort of thing that Lemania would do, or were the movements cased-up by another Swiss or British firm?


----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)

Third, or fourth time lucky


----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)

Not the most suitable strap but gets it on my wrist until I can find something better


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

reguk said:


> Third, or fourth time lucky


Very nice B)


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

lovely watch and very collectable ,i want it !


----------



## reguk (Oct 8, 2013)

Found this - identical


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

like it - elegant and functional.


----------



## _jonte (Mar 10, 2012)

Very nice! I believe a light brown pig skin strap would be perfect as well.


----------

